# Bringing your own food into DWD



## JillChang (Jun 11, 2006)

I have been reading a lot at DIS forum, but have not seen many mention of people bringing their own food, drinks, or snacks.

It is been at least 9 years since I have been to DWD, and from what I remember, fast food selection was greasy and not very good.  Table service takes too long for lunch.  I would much rather prefer to make my own sandwiches for a quick and healthy lunch and then enjoy a good table service dinner.

Are you not allowed to bring your own food into DWD?  or people just don't bother with it?


----------



## susquehanna retriever (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi Jill

When we went to Disney w/ our kids about 3-4 years ago, we bought water bottles and took them in, carried a small daypack w/ snacks (don't believe we took sandwiches) to tide us over until lunch or dinner, and we were never questioned.  It is too expensive to buy all your meals in the park, IMHO.  We did eat at a couple of the restaurants in the parks (Mexico, in Epcot) but this worked out well for us.  Finally I was able to contribute instead of asking for an answer!


----------



## IreneLF (Jun 11, 2006)

We always brought in our own water bottles and little snacks and were never questioned. Don't think bringing a lot of food would go over too well though, but maybe someone else knows more.
As for quality, managed to find some better places for lunch, with wraps, salads, a little healthier than typical park food. It's gotten a bit better, but yes still expensive. You can see menus for every restaurant at Deb Will's fantastic site:
http://allearsnet.com/


----------



## Icc5 (Jun 11, 2006)

I have been asking questions about DisneyWorld for the last several months about eating, etc.  Recently I have had several responses that say to bring a cooler bag with food (sandwhitches, etc.) and rent a locker.  I have had the same message from several people so my quess is that it is OK to do.
Bart


----------



## cindi (Jun 11, 2006)

I was just there and there were not a small amount of people who did just that. 

In fact, I was sitting next to a family at lunch who brought their own sandwiches and actually were eating in the cafe. They just went up and bought a pop I think, so they had bought something there. They weren't questioned about it. 

Most people seemed to be carrying their food around in a back pack, but I have seen mention of bringing a (small) cooler and renting a locker to store it in. Then going back there to have their lunch.

Things have changed at DW in the last few years. You can definitely find healthy things to eat there, as opposed to before. I had a great wrap and salad at the American country at Epcot, for example. However, the prices are still high. It is very expensive to feed a family there.

It was just me at the parks and I ate only "fast food" type of places and I still averaged about $10 per lunch. When you add that up for families, I can understand why people bring their own food and snacks.


----------



## JillChang (Jun 11, 2006)

It is just my son works part-time in a deli and we are experts at making great sandwiches.  You knwo, with proscuitto and provolone chese with a touch of cream cheese on a French country bread, for example    I don't think you will find that for under $10 in Disney and it is so easy for us to make.  And believe it or not, my 17 year old son is more health conscious than I am, he will die eating junk food, he say they poison his body  

I don't plan on bringing a cooler since we do plan to return to the resort for an afternoon rests.  I plan on bringing water bottle, healthy snacks, and sandwiches.  I am sure that is not going to stop my son from buying some fast food or drinks at the park, but at least I give them something healthy to start with.

I do plan to go to at lease 4 table service for dinner when we can take our time and enjoy the food, hopefully they are as good as what people said.  

For a large family, bringing a cooler and have your own lunch can save you at least 60 - 80 a day.  That's quite a bit.  Table service dinner cost upwards of $20 to $30 a person, it is really an indulgence.  For a family of 4, that is over $200 a day on food.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 11, 2006)

Jill, 

We bring sandwiches into the park all the time, with no problem.  Forbidding it would not be in keeping with "the Disney spirit."   We also bring canned soda and plastic bottles of water, chips, cookies, etc.  They search coolers, but they do not want you to bring glass into the park, nor do they want you bringing in your own alcohol, so they may check your cans for labels.

We rarely eat Disney fast food, but the prices are not as high as you quoted.  Rick and I will sometimes buy a double cheeseburger at Rosie's Diner in MGM and halve it.  We don't need that much bread and that is plenty for the two of us, so we eat for under $8.


----------



## timetraveler (Jun 11, 2006)

you mean WDW has food other than  Dole Whips?


----------



## JillChang (Jun 11, 2006)

rickandcindy23 said:
			
		

> Jill,
> 
> We bring sandwiches into the park all the time, with no problem.  Forbidding it would not be in keeping with "the Disney spirit."   We also bring canned soda and plastic bottles of water, chips, cookies, etc.  They search coolers, but they do not want you to bring glass into the park, nor do they want you bringing in your own alcohol, so they may check your cans for labels.
> 
> We rarely eat Disney fast food, but the prices are not as high as you quoted.  Rick and I will sometimes buy a double cheeseburger at Rosie's Diner in MGM and halve it.  We don't need that much bread and that is plenty for the two of us, so we eat for under $8.



Oh I wish my sons will share a double cheeseburger.  They will each have one, plus chips, drinks, and still have room immediately after for ice creams for desserts.  Most days my older son packs two big sandwiches for lunch at school.

I vaguely remember prices at WDW.  Last time I was there, they little one will only eat the Three Musketeers (peanut butter and jam sandwich), I think that is around $5.00.  Breakfast was around $10 each for adult.  Other lunches was around $7 - 8 dollars.  But most importantly I had a hard time finding healthy counter food.  I remember eating at the Moroccan restaurant and thought the food was better than I expected.  The prices of $20 to $30 per table service dinner are from my recent research prior to making the ADR 180 days out.  I don't mind enjoying the dinner a few times for the week.  But for lunch, I think something simple is good.  I also hated waiting in line, which is long if I remember correctly.

I will remember your advice and not bring any glass bottles.  I think bottle water is all I will bring for drinks.  I don't want to weigh myself down with food either.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 12, 2006)

Jill, for your hungry crew, perhaps protein bars that taste good, like the Snickers Marathon bars that you can get at Sam's Club in large quantities, would be a good item to bring into the parks.  Go early so that you are at the gates before opening time, after a good, healthy breakfast with protein--not cold cereal.  Eating protein stops frequent hunger attacks.  Snack on protein bars in the late morning.   Then leave the park for an hour or two for a lunch somewhere, or go back to the condo for lunch and a swim, even a nap, then eat a dish of ice cream from the freezer before going back to the parks  We did the latter often, when all of us went.  The kids always loved the pools and have fond memories of meeting lots of kids their own ages.  I took a nap in the summer because the heat is exhausting. 

When we took the three kids, we could not see wasting money by eating in the parks (now they are 25, 27 and 29, two are married).  There are so many coupons out there, you will be pleasantly surprised.  You just have to take the time to go through the books/ magazines that are in restaurants and newspaper-type boxes.  

Something we discovered recently that would have been a great choice for the kids, Golden Corral Buffet close to Downtown Disney has a wonderful selection of meats, veggies (the spinach and green beans are wonderful), and desserts.  You can skip the sodas and make them drink water.  The prices are very reasonable.  I think it is a great buffet, and I am generally not fond of that type of restaurant.


----------



## jmatias (Jun 14, 2006)

With 3 kids 10, 8, and 2 someone is always thirsty and hungry.

We always bring in snacks, water, juice/gatorade and maybe a couple of peanut butter sandwiches.

We always freeze the drinks which thaw out easily in the Florida heat.  

Since we still use a stroller its easy for us to carry around the items.

Last summer, our 10 year was really affected by the heat so we always take Gatorade for a summer trip.  Water wasnt enough for him.

HTH
Jen


----------



## topcop400 (Jun 14, 2006)

Buy a double cheeseburger and order an extra bun (90 cents), then make a second burger from the two patties.

As earlier suggested take your own water bottles.  If you start the day with them frozen,you'll have cold water for most of the day.

If you're going into Pleasure Island there's free soft drinks for designated drivers.  They don't advertise this.... you have to ask.


----------



## JillChang (Jun 14, 2006)

topcop400 said:
			
		

> Buy a double cheeseburger and order an extra bun (90 cents), then make a second burger from the two patties.
> 
> As earlier suggested take your own water bottles.  If you start the day with them frozen,you'll have cold water for most of the day.
> 
> If you're going into Pleasure Island there's free soft drinks for designated drivers.  They don't advertise this.... you have to ask.



Trust me they will each finish a double cheeseburger, sharing is not possible.  Last night they each had a hard taco, a soft taco, and a chicken quesadilla.  When I order two medium pizza, there is usually only a couple of slices left, they ate the rest between themselves.  My sons are not fat, on the contrary, they are very fit, they are just very active and burn a lot of energy.

I seem to read somewhere that you are not suppose to freeze those water bottle, it changes the plastic or something that is not good for you, it can cause something but I can't remember the details.

My sons can snack, and then still eat a regular meal, snacks don't seem to fill them up.

As far as buffet goes, I am rather picky.  I don't like your usual variety of buffet, I only like them sort of "gourmet" style.  Buffet is my choice of dinner style when we dine out in Orlando this trip because I will have my parent with us, and we need a place that has something for everyone.  I am thinking of Boma, Garden Grill, Cape mary, 'Ohana.....but I haven't been there so I really don't know what to expect.


----------



## teachingmyown (Jun 15, 2006)

JillChang said:
			
		

> Oh I wish my sons will share a double cheeseburger.  They will each have one, plus chips, drinks, and still have room immediately after for ice creams for desserts.  Most days my older son packs two big sandwiches for lunch at school.
> <snip>
> I will remember your advice and not bring any glass bottles.  I think bottle water is all I will bring for drinks.  I don't want to weigh myself down with food either.




My parents always told us, "we promise to feed you, not to fill you up!"  I say the same to my boys.   Most times (at home) we walk into a fast food place and I ask, "What do you want?", but occasionally (esp on vacation--double especially in a park) I say, "this is what you are getting...no complaints allowed" and they've pretty much learned that I mean what I say.  

When we are in the parks, I don't want to be the pack mule carrying around a backpack full of bottles of water or sandwiches.  Each person gets one bottle, with a carry strap.  It can be refilled as necessary.  

I also don't want to have to either trek  back to the lockers or --worse-- back to the room when someone decides they are hungry.  When it's time to eat, I check the menu and order just enough to satisfy the hunger.  No one needs a double cheeseburger, large order of fries, ice cream cone and large drink sitting on their tummies when they are getting on a roller coaster.  (JMO)  We generally split two meals five ways, with at least one, maybe two, extra drinks.  That usually puts us in the $30/meal/5 range.    

We also will get a between meal treat, usually something like an icee, smoothie or slushi that hydrates as well as fills.   It works for us.  We still spend close to $100 a day for food, but for a family of 5 (with two teenage sons!) on vacation, that doesn't seem all that outlandish.


----------



## Mel (Jun 18, 2006)

JillChang said:
			
		

> I seem to read somewhere that you are not suppose to freeze those water bottle, it changes the plastic or something that is not good for you, it can cause something but I can't remember the details.


It's an urban legend.  You can find it both on Snopes.com and museum of hoaxes.com.  Go ahead and freeze your bottles.  We use a heavier plastic bottle inside an insulating sleeve, and that keeps the water cold all day - also makes it easier to carry.  The thinner bottles, like you buy the water in tend to sweat as the water melts - condensation forms on the outside of the bottle.  If it's inside your backpack it can get other things wet.


----------



## ACrider333 (Jun 19, 2006)

We went in early May and a couple tricks that I read about and utilized that were successful:

We packed lunches (for 4 of us) every day - pb&j, crackers&pb, fruit snacks, granola bars, grapes, etc.  We got up and ate early in order to get an early start on the day, and as a result we tended to get hungry and eat lunch early, which lightened our load early too.  Usually we headed out of the parks by 3 or 4 at the latest to go back to the resort and swim, and we would eat dinner at "home", so no food issues there.  The extra benefit of packing lunch in the park was we could eat when and where we wanted and make the best use of our time.  No debate over what to order, lines to stand in, hunt for a place to sit around where we ordered, etc.  We'd find a bench as we walked and decide "it's time" or we take advantage of down time like when we were seated at 11:15 for the stunt show at MGM and the show didn't start till 11:45.  We had seats, we were in the shade, time for lunch!  much nicer than sitting restlessly just waiting.

Everday we packed empty water bottles and baggies of lemonade mix / crystal light.  When we got thirsty, we'd fill up at a drinking fountain, dump in the mix and shake, and wa la, refreshing beverage. Sometimes we asked vendors for a couple ice cubes from their big displays of beverages, but it was okay to drink without ice too.  drink till gone or done and dump;  empty water bottles were easy to carry around.

If you do buy, the food choices are various.  Check disboards for lots of advice on which places are the best value in which parks.  Overwhelming advise!  We took advantage of the double cheeseburger + extra bun advice to turn 2 $7 burgers into 4 burgers, and enjoyed eating in the stadium area waiting for Fantasmic to start.  We had great seats since we got there around 7 pm and spent 1/2 the time eating, so the time went quickly.  

We did want to try some new foods at Epcot.  I highly recommend the foods at Moroccan cafe, good quantity and taste for the money.   Wasn't impressed by the selections in China.  Fish and chips were good at the stand next to the sit down pub in England.

a funny - all the parks due "bag checks" for safety reasons.  A family in front of us apparently had a bag of cookies and the guard mentioned they looked good so they shared one with him!


----------



## beachsands (Jun 20, 2006)

We took in two backpacks,filled with frozen water bottles that we bought from Aldi's or WalMart. Also sandwiches and snacks. The frozen water bottles kept our sandwiches cool, once we ate around noonish the packs became much lighter, not to mention the water bottles that were used up. The frozen water bottles were nice to keep in hand while standing in line.

No one from Disney or Universal has ever said a peep about the food. 

The last time we went to both places they searched all packs, bags, and fanny packs as well. 

It saves a small fortune to eat your own food. If you are financially well off and don't want to go this route thats OK too, but I watch every penny i spend.

Joel :whoopie:


----------



## iluvwdw (Jun 24, 2006)

No worries, you can bring in ANYTHING you want into the parks...well, ALMOST anything!!!!  You can't bring in any glass containers, with the exception of baby food.  We always bring drinks and snacks into the parks with us in our backpack.  If we go in the summer, we get a small soft sided cooler and PACK it with stuff!!!!!  We've been doing this since our first trip!!!


----------



## Carl D (Jun 25, 2006)

We never bring our own stuff. In our opinion, much of the fun is to experience the WDW restaurants. This is mostly in the form of more formal dinners at the resorts, but there are some quick and casual lunches mixed in while at the parks. 

Although you will spend more to eat at the Disney restaurants and counter service, I would rather do that than shop, make, pack, and lug meals around with me.
The food always seems good, and can be quick if you want it to be. 

As far as the grease factor, I assume you are talking about burgers and such at the counter service stands. I don't find them any more greasy than any other "non- Disney" burger.

At one time food or drink was not allowed to be brought into the parks. I have never seen that rule enforced, and I believe they MAY have done away with the rule altogether.


----------



## timetraveler (Jun 25, 2006)

Carl D said:
			
		

> We never bring our own stuff. In our opinion, much of the fun is to experience the WDW restaurants. This is mostly in the form of more formal dinners at the resorts, but there are some quick and casual lunches mixed in while at the parks.



ditto here Carl.  Plus when you enter "pixie dust" fairytale land......there's no such thing as trans fats, carbs and the such.....right?


----------



## JillChang (Jun 25, 2006)

I do enjoy eating out when I vacation, its just I remember the long lines and packed restaurants at WDW and I have no patience for that.

When I mean healthy food, I mean healthy food.  My family don't eat burgers at all.  No fried chicken and no hot dogs.  If we must eat at McDonalds, for example, we order grilled chicken without mayonese.  Their only fatty fast food allowed is pizza, but most of the time is Quiznoz or Subway.  Since I am Chinese and love all types of food, my kids are trained to eat a variety of ethnic foods.  The love Indian, Japanese, Korean, Noodles, Italian, Greek, and Chinese!  I am lucky I live in a very lively part of Toronto so when we eat out we have all of the above choices in very decent restaurants within 2 block radius at almost the same price as fast food places. 

I like to bring sandwiches for lunch for convenience as well, eat when and where we want.

To compensate for the simple lunches I will make table reservation for dinner for 4 nights.  I am thinking of Boma, Mary Cape Cafe, and a couple outside of WDW.


----------



## Mel (Jun 26, 2006)

For us it is partly a question of the cost, but more a question of time and convenience.

With a lunch in the backpack, we can eat whenever we are hungry, and don't have to worry about which restaurants are near our current location.  We plan a few dinners at the parks, but those are at the end of our day, rather than breaking up our day.  As Jill says, the fast food options may not be any worse than other fast food, but we don't eat fast food very often (as unamerican as that may sound).  My kids are picky, which also limits our choices (I'm not going to spend $10 on a meal they don't like and won't eat).

The other consideration in making the most of your time in the park is the amount of time it takes to eat.  We usually visit during the slower times, to avoid the crowds.  The parks close earlier, so we stay until closing, and then head to dinner either outside the park or back at the condo.  Since we 're already shopping for breakfast foods and snacks, it isn't much of an inconvenience to pick up food for lunches and dinners as well.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 26, 2006)

We take our food most of the time because we are cheap.  We take Snickers Marathon Bars in our cooler, with soft drinks.  The protein in the Marathon bars will keep our stomachs comfortable for hours.  

We cook a roast in the condo and buy good bread for sandwiches.  Several of the fast food places in the parks have mayo, lettuce and tomatoes that we use on our sandwiches.  That sounds dishonest, I know, but the bread gets soggy if we pack that stuff separately, plus we only do that once or twice a trip.  We don't take advantage.  

Most of the time, when our Marathon bars are gone and we get hungry again, we will leave the parks and eat at Red Lobster, Olive Garden, Bahama Breeze and others that have a good meal and all we can drink diet soda.  We go back to the parks after a nice late lunch.  Or we go back to the pool and relax and/or swim.  

We have rarely eaten at the nicer restaurants in Disney because we are both gourmet cooks and eat well at home, rarely going out to dinner, so we have a hard time spending lots of money on food.  I had to stop making gourmet desserts to go with dinner, which is my specialty. Our waistlines could not take all those desserts.


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 26, 2006)

JillChang said:
			
		

> To compensate for the simple lunches I will make table reservation for dinner for 4 nights.  I am thinking of Boma, Mary Cape Cafe, and a couple outside of WDW.



I was not impressed with Boma, and would be curious what other people think.  They offer an all-you-can-eat buffet, but the items are just not that great - except the desserts.  Barbequed chicken and cous-cous - give me a break.  I'd rather go back to the Rainforest Cafe than Boma.


----------



## iluvwdw (Jun 26, 2006)

JillChang said:
			
		

> To compensate for the simple lunches I will make table reservation for dinner for 4 nights.  I am thinking of Boma, Mary Cape Cafe, and a couple outside of WDW.



You mean CAPE MAY BUFFET, right?  In the Beach Club?  I had dinner there and it was pretty good!


----------



## JillChang (Jun 27, 2006)

iluvwdw said:
			
		

> You mean CAPE MAY BUFFET, right?  In the Beach Club?  I had dinner there and it was pretty good!


Yes, I am getting confused with all the restaurants now, Cape May Buffet, I getter get it right when I make my reservation tomorrow at 7AM


----------



## JillChang (Jun 27, 2006)

Sea Six said:
			
		

> I was not impressed with Boma, and would be curious what other people think.  They offer an all-you-can-eat buffet, but the items are just not that great - except the desserts.  Barbequed chicken and cous-cous - give me a break.  I'd rather go back to the Rainforest Cafe than Boma.


I read mixed reviews for Boma.  It is listed as one of top 10 restaurants in Orlando.  I want to try it because it sounds unusual.


----------



## JillChang (Jun 27, 2006)

rickandcindy23 said:
			
		

> We take our food most of the time because we are cheap.  We take Snickers Marathon Bars in our cooler, with soft drinks.  The protein in the Marathon bars will keep our stomachs comfortable for hours.
> 
> We cook a roast in the condo and buy good bread for sandwiches.  Several of the fast food places in the parks have mayo, lettuce and tomatoes that we use on our sandwiches.  That sounds dishonest, I know, but the bread gets soggy if we pack that stuff separately, plus we only do that once or twice a trip.  We don't take advantage.
> 
> ...


Cindy,

Gourmet dessert is my single biggest WEAKNESS (well... almost up there with my obsession with TUG and timeshare  ).  I simply can not refuse a good dessert  I don't snack, I don't eat chocolate, I eat fruits, but dessert...it's heaven!

We will be at Sheraton Vistana Village, besides Olive Garden which my kids love, what other restaurants do you suggest that are nearby?  I am not familiar with Bahama Breeze, what type of food do they serve?  My kids' favourites include Chocolate factory and Chilli's, we don't have them in Canada.  

I also read good reviews on cafe tu tu tango, are you familiar with it?

Since my parent will join us on the 3rd day, and my mother is a great Chinese cook, we will have great meals at the resort.  However, I feel she is also on vacation and will be golfing all day, I do want to give her a break and take her out a couple of nights.  Before she arrives though, I can make good sandwiches but in no shape to make dinner, I am not a creative cook, at least not any more ever since I became single again...


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 27, 2006)

Our desserts have been fruit lately.  I make a fruit salad every night, with no sugar, and I just love eating that before bed.  I am eating leftover fruit salad as I type, from last night's dinner.  The strawberries just are not ripe yet and need some sugar, but I will resist.  Bread is another temptation.  We both gained 20 pounds within six months of my Christmas gift, the Ultimate Breadman automatic bread baking machine.  We were having lots of fun with that one, until we got on the scale, just days before our daughter's wedding.   

Bahama Breeze is associated with Red Lobster and Olive Garden.  The food is caribbean, lots of creative spices.  I love the Jerk Chicken Salad.  We go to the one that is close to Pleasure Island/ Downtown Disney, right off of I-4, pretty close to Vistana, but there is one near the convention center as well.  Rick likes getting further from the Disney crazies at lunch.  Of course, there he is, eating lunch with one.


----------



## timetraveler (Jun 27, 2006)

Bahama Breeze has been one of our Orlando favorites for several years now.  I love their dinner salads!  We prefer the location over on Vineland Ave.

As far as the parks go....other than a Dole Whip.....we are protein eaters.  We love the big burgers from.....hmmmmm.....name escapes me.....it's right next to the carousel ride in MK.  Looks like a Swiss Chalet.   Anyway....we order the cheeseburgers, minus bread and fries.  Depending on the park, it's either a breadless burger, or a breadless chicken breast complimented with lettuce and tomato.

Olive Garden is a fav of ours as well.  I love their Zupa Tuscana soup and salad.  We had that twice while in Orlando a few weeks ago.  

I agree that bread and sweets are not a girl's best friend.  I'm so thankful I don't like them....well except for Dole Whips and OL banana splits.  Thank goodness I don't live there.  :rofl:


----------

